# Help from Kontakt ninjas! Library already exists within the kontakt library tab



## N.Caffrey

Hi guys,

It'd be great if someone could help out. I bought a library and when I add it to the library tab nothing happens, it's not there. Then when I try to re-add it it says it already exists. I've tried to delete the XML file, and I can see the library name in the database in the Kontakt options. I've tried with different Kontakt version but without success. Strange thing, if I try to delete another library from the tab, and then put it back again, it works. If someone has any ideas it'd be very appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## W Ackerman

Have you tried this?

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ut-not-showing-in-kontakt.64714/#post-4125418


----------



## N.Caffrey

W Ackerman said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...ut-not-showing-in-kontakt.64714/#post-4125418


Thank you for the suggestion, I don't think it is possible to try this method with versions before 5.6., but if you do please tell me. Do you know any similar turnaround?


----------



## kurtvanzo

N.Caffrey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It'd be great if someone could help out. I bought a library and when I add it to the library tab nothing happens, it's not there. Then when I try to re-add it it says it already exists. I've tried to delete the XML file, and I can see the library name in the database in the Kontakt options. I've tried with different Kontakt version but without success. Strange thing, if I try to delete another library from the tab, and then put it back again, it works. If someone has any ideas it'd be very appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks



Hiding a library by unchecking it is a new thing. What library did you purchase and what version of Kontakt are you using (free player or full)? My first guess is you bought a library that requires the full version of Kontakt and isn't meant to come up in the library tab. Have you tried draggng an instrument to Kontakt from the desktop? If it plays but says demo mode you have the player version of Kontakt. Demo mode goes silent after 15 min until you reload the instrument. This means you need the full version of Kontakt to play the library properly. But it goes on sale for $199 occasionally and is worth it for the tweakability and cheap libraries that are available to you.

Otherwise it may be an issue with the librairy's .nkr file, you'd need to contact their support.


----------



## EvilDragon

Mac or Windows? If on Windows, press Win+R, type regedit to go into registry.

Browse to Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Native Instruments\<library name>

Inside you should see a DWORD called Visibility. Change its value to 3 if it's set to any other value.


----------



## N.Caffrey

kurtvanzo said:


> Hiding a library by unchecking it is a new thing. What library did you purchase and what version of Kontakt are you using (free player or full)? My first guess is you bought a library that requires the full version of Kontakt and isn't meant to come up in the library tab. Have you tried draggng an instrument to Kontakt from the desktop? If it plays but says demo mode you have the player version of Kontakt. Demo mode goes silent after 15 min until you reload the instrument. This means you need the full version of Kontakt to play the library properly. But it goes on sale for $199 occasionally and is worth it for the tweakability and cheap libraries that are available to you.
> 
> Otherwise it may be an issue with the librairy's .nkr file, you'd need to contact their support.



Hi, the library is Cinematic Studio Solo Strings. Kontakt version is full. I'm on the 5.6.8. After hearing these bad stories of Native Access given I'm in the middle of a project I tried to downgrade to an older version of Kontakt to add the library rather than using NA. As I said this is the only library that doesn't work that way. So after this project I might just give up and use NA hoping I'll still be able to work.



EvilDragon said:


> Mac or Windows? If on Windows, press Win+R, type regedit to go into registry.
> 
> Browse to Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Native Instruments\<library name>
> 
> Inside you should see a DWORD called Visibility. Change its value to 3 if it's set to any other value.



Hi Mario, I'm on a Mac. Is there a way to do this trick there? Also, is it possible that NI made some decisions in a way where you can't add libraries in the library tab in a previous version of Kontakt 5.6.8 if these libraries are meant to work on 5.6.8? Because I can't understand why I'm able to see every other libraries but not this one.


----------



## EvilDragon

You should be able to do something similar with plist files on Mac. Just look for the entry of the same name ("Visibility"). I think!


----------



## N.Caffrey

EvilDragon said:


> You should be able to do something similar with plist files on Mac. Just look for the entry of the same name ("Visibility"). I think!


Ok I went to Library, then preferences, and I can see all the plist files (like com.native-instruments.Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.plist). So you're saying here's there should be the word "visibility" somewhere with a number attached to it, is that correct?


----------



## EvilDragon

If you open the plist file in text editor, yeah.


----------



## kurtvanzo

If Mario's sugguestion doesn't pan out then I highly recommend contacting Alex at Cinematic Studio Strings (the owner) to get it sorted out. He's a great guy who should get back to you quickly. I'm sure he's dealt with an issue like this already and has an answer for you. You can even try to private message through VI control:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...brary-from-the-creators-of-cs2-out-now.54191/

But most likely email will be faster:
[email protected]

Had a problem with CS2 years ago and Alex was fantastic, fixed me up with new links in a few hours. Even contacted me recently about the CSS update and answered all questions. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## N.Caffrey

kurtvanzo said:


> If Mario's sugguestion doesn't pan out then I highly recommend contacting Alex at Cinematic Studio Strings (the owner) to get it sorted out. He's a great guy who should get back to you quickly. I'm sure he's dealt with an issue like this already and has an answer for you. You can even try to private message through VI control:
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...brary-from-the-creators-of-cs2-out-now.54191/
> 
> But most likely email will be faster:
> [email protected]
> 
> Had a problem with CS2 years ago and Alex was fantastic, fixed me up with new links in a few hours. Even contacted me recently about the CSS update and answered all questions. Let us know how it works out.



I really appreciate your help and suggestions. I already contact him weeks ago. He just said that I needed to use Native Access, not much else. Maybe it really is the last option I have. I suppose I'll give it a go once I'm ready to try!


----------

